# Your First Costume



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

What did you dress up as for your first Trick or Treat outing on Halloween?

I remember being a cowboy in 1980 when I was just under four years old (I turned four in November of that year). The only thing that brought that memory back was seeing a photo recently. Thankfully, my mom dated EVERY photo she took, or I'd never even have known what year it was.

The next year I remember very well though. I was a skeleton, and my costume was one of those cheap Ben Cooper costumes with the plastic mask and vinyl suit.

What were you for your first Halloween?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The earliest photos I can find show me as Bugs Bunny, I think.
The first one's I remember were the old Star Wars costumes. Stormtrooper, Yoda, C-3PO. :jol: 
My first "homemade" costume was a ninja. :ninja:


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

My first one was a vampire, that is now on the doll thats in my baby carrige.

mike


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

When I was 7 months old my first costume was Robin, and my older Brother was Batman, but we all know that Robin is so much cooler than Batman


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

The first one I can remember was I think a superhero of some kind. But I'm not sure that was the year before or after I was a scarecrow. I can't believe how few costumes I remember wearing. I only remember one other costume after those two- a convict. That was my FAVORITE costume. And I wore that thing all year for the next 2 or 3 years after that as sort of pajamas. They were ridiculously comfortable. It was just a top and bottom that had black and white horizontal stripes. And I loved that costume.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

This is the only pic I have of me way back in the years. Thats me Wormyt


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> ...I remember being a cowboy in 1980 when I was just under four years old...


Jeeze Zombie-F. Thanks for making me feel ancient  In 1980, I was in my second year of college. Boy do I remember that Halloween... NO details will follow... All I can say was that witch was fine...LOL

And I'm far too old to remember my first costume....


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling old while reading this post. I was a senior in high school in 1980. I'm lucky to be able to remember what I had for dinner last night much less my first costume!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling old while reading this post. I was a senior in high school in 1980. I'm lucky to be able to remember what I had for dinner last night much less my first costume!


That's too funny, Widow!  The only way I feel old, is with all my back and neck surgery and the ensuing pains. Thought my mind was going there for awhile (It may still, as many on this board will attest) but I realized I was suffering from almost absolute burn-out. Now I feel fit as a fiddle. I guess I may be getting old after all, that last chestnut I just spouted was around back even before Columbus discovered the "New World." :googly:


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

hmmmm, i think my first costume was a skeleton, that my mum made, by buying black clothes and painting the bones onto them and getting a mask

but ive also been frankenstein, dracula, a headless ghost and many other things


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

My first costume was a princess, then the following year my sisters and I were all Strawberry Shortcake .. ick .. didn't start being the cool stuff until I was old enough to pick out mine own


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Sinister, I'm happy to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Sinister, I'm happy to hear that you're feeling better.


Actually, I'll never be 100% better. I have days when I feel real good and it lasts for a little while, then it's back to the ol' pain factory. I appreciate the well wishes though, BW.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

My first costume was a soldier.. I only remember that because for some weird reason there was a string hanging from my rifle and it got tangled in some leaves on the sidewalk and pulled them behind me. I freaked out because the leaves were following me.


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

The Statue of Liberty.

That wasn't my first, but that is the only one I can remember because my mom would dress us like that every damn year....and I hated it so freaking much.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn .. I have heard of being patriotic but that's just silly  .. woul've drove me nuts


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Papa Bones said:


> My first costume was a soldier.. I only remember that because for some weird reason there was a string hanging from my rifle and it got tangled in some leaves on the sidewalk and pulled them behind me. I freaked out because the leaves were following me.


LOL!


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

My first costume was a wizard. I had a hat, a cape with moons and stars all over it. I remember my best friend couldn't come trick or treating though because she was sick, and a year too young. Then some years went by and I was a mud monster, a monster I created, and Freddy Krueger!!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I don't remember what my first halloween costume was but I do remember those costumes that came in a box with the little plastic mask and the outfit that you tied with strings to close the back. My favorite costume was the clown costume that my Mom made for me. It was a one piece baggy blue jumpsuit type costume with these huge red pompoms as the buttons on the front and I wore a big red wig and white spots on my cheeks. I think that was the first year I didn't have to wear one of those silly hard plastic masks that dug into your face and eyes.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

My very first costume (and everyone after that actually) was one of those cheap ass 1960's costumes they sold at the grocery store for $3.00 with the mask that had the little elastic thread that held it onto your face.. My first one when I was 7 in 1963 was Frankenstein. I wore it again the next year, and then switched to a skeleton costume that I wore the next two years, and then my last two years of TOT'ing at ages 11 and 12 I wore a Superman Costume. It was tradition in our area at that time that once you became a teen (13) you stopped TOT'ing, and started helping your parents hand out candy.


----------

